# Women's Club



## kfordable (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi All: I am new (2 weeks) in Abu Dhabi. Is there an International Wives/Women Group here? I see one in Dubai but can't find anything on a chapter in Abu Dhabi. I have belonged to several in other countries. I'm interested in meeting some other expats. Thank you soooo much for any information.


----------

